# my stingray pups grow out tank



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

stock is 3 marble motoro pups, 1 pearl, 2 black diamond.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

what is that fish in there?


----------



## lo sai (Apr 21, 2010)

its a golden dorado...


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

ahhh i see.. fast lil bugger


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

they are awesome!!


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Whats the size on that tank? Is it another custom build? Pups looking good!


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

The first 2 weeks is very critical for pups but once they start eating then they are very easy. It's my old 180g tank Drew, too busy lately so not much work going on yet.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice rays!!!


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Cool! Nice pups bro!


----------

